# Polished Bliss®: Mitsubishi Evo VIII



## K444 AKH (Oct 25, 2010)

This one was booked in a few weeks ago for an All Surface Protection Detail to ensure it was protected for the coming winter.

As you will see the owner keeps the car in good condition and therefore wanted a finish which could be easily maintained by himself, so we decided to opt for Werkstat Acrylic so he would be able to give it a top up with Acrylic Glos after each wash.

A few before pictures…






















































































































Starting off with the wheels, and an initial rinse…










Then sprayed with R222 Wheel Cleaner Regular…










Then agitated with various brushes…



















And rinsed…










Any tar spots still remaining were then taken care of using Autosmart Tardis, which was sprayed on…










Tar spots starting to dissolve…



















Then an old microfibre towel was used for the wheel faces (and Eimann Fabrik Wheel Woolies on the inner rims) to remove the tar spots…



















This was then rinsed off…










Next up, the arches and tyres. These were given a thorough rinse…



















Super Degreaser at 4:1 was then sprayed on…










Agitated…














































And rinsed…










Super Degreaser was then sprayed onto the tyre walls…










And agitated with Raceglaze Detailing Brushes…










And rinsed…










The engine bay was then soaked with Super Degreaser at 4:1…



















This was then agitated…



















Then rinsed off on low pressure at 55-60 °C…




























Which left it looking like this…










The engine was then turned on…










It was then time for the bodywork. First, it was foamed using Meguiar's Hyper Wash at 55-60 °C…



















This was left to dwell for 5-10 minutes…



















Before being rinsed off on high pressure at 55-60 °C…



















Badges, panel gaps, door shuts, etc, were then cleaned with Meguiar's APC at 4:1 and Raceglaze Detailing Brushes…









































































Then given a rinse…










The bodywork was then washed using Meguiar's Shampoo Plus and the 2BM…










And rinsed…



















Any tar spots were again removed using Autosmart Tardis…














































Then one final rinse before being brought inside…



















With the car now inside it was clayed using Meguiar's Mild Detailing Clay…




























The engine bay was then dried using a Waffle Weave Drying Towel…










And 303 Aerospace Protectant was sprayed on…



















This was then left to soak in…










The rest of the car was dried using the Black Baron…



















With the car now properly cleaned and dried I moved onto the next stage. Tyres were dressed with 3M Tyre Restorer…



















And the wheels were sealed with Blackfire All Metal Sealant…




























The tailpipe was then polished with Raceglaze Alutech…














































I then moved onto the paintwork. First up was Werkstat Acrylic Prime, which put down the initial coat of protection applied via microfibre applicator pad…




























Then buffed off using a microfibre towel…



















The glass was then sealed with Werstat Arcylic Prime Strong again applied via microfibre applicator then removed with a microfibre towel…





































Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger was the misted on and then buffed with a microfibre towel one panel at a time…




























I then moved onto the interior. Mats were removed and vacuumed…










Then protected with 303 Fabric Guard…










Which left them looking like this…










As I was vacuuming the interior…










The client arrived a bit early to collect the car! He had no problem with waiting for the car to be finished, but so as not to keep him any longer than necessary, I cut out some final pictures of the process. I did make sure to take some of the final results though!

(Just for reference, after the interior was vacuumed the interior trim was cleaned using Meguiar's APC. The glass was cleaned using 3M Glass Cleaner. The leather was cleaned with Swissvax Leather Cleaner and conditioned with Swissvax Leather Milk. The paintwork was then given a final wipe down with Werkstat Acrylic Glos.)


----------



## K444 AKH (Oct 25, 2010)

And here are the results…..


































































































































































































































Thanks again for reading and I hope you all enjoyed it.

Alan


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top stuff Alan! Always love the PB write-ups. Informative as always.


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Very nice write up.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Another top finish and write up.:thumb:

These 'washing' write-ups are a real help to newbies like myself. 

Can I just ask, are your ratios 4:1 - 4 parts apc 1 part water or the other way round?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Black Squirrel said:


> Another top finish and write up.:thumb:
> 
> These 'washing' write-ups are a real help to newbies like myself.
> 
> Can I just ask, are your ratios 4:1 - 4 parts apc 1 part water or the other way round?


4 parts water, 1 part product :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great stuff Alan, another fine write up, love some of the pics:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeffs gives a great finnish judging by those pic's, how many layers did you get on:thumb:


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Lovely stuff!!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great write up as ever. tht colour is growning on me too
nice work


----------



## K444 AKH (Oct 25, 2010)

123quackers said:


> Jeffs gives a great finnish judging by those pic's, how many layers did you get on:thumb:


It does give an excellent finish quite sharp and very reflective, especially on pearlescent or metallic finishes.

Due to the time scale of having the car completed in one day there was only one layer of Acrylic Jett Trigger and then one layer of Acrylic Glos as you need to leave 25 - 30 mins between each layer. This will still easily last through the winter:thumb:

Alan


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic write up, lovely car.


----------



## HighgradeVOzonA (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice work indeed alan

I much prefer the standard look on evos,which is getting rare now

Do you know how many miles the car has covered


----------



## K444 AKH (Oct 25, 2010)

HighgradeVOzonA said:


> Nice work indeed alan
> 
> I much prefer the standard look on evos,which is getting rare now
> 
> Do you know how many miles the car has covered


I cant quite remember, sorry.

Alan


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Car looks great, very glossy.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking good Alan, well done.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work alan just 1 question about useing a wheel woolie on the inner tar spots i always thought that you should use and old microfiber with tardis then throw away? or are they old wheel woolies??


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Fantastic write up Alan and a great set of pics to complement it too.

Looks like the Evo is missing a front splitter though.

I like the Werkstatt trigger - my Type R is wearing 4 coats at the moment.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

EthanCrawford said:


> Great work alan just 1 question about useing a wheel woolie on the inner tar spots i always thought that you should use and old microfiber with tardis then throw away? or are they old wheel woolies??


I'm pretty sure it's a Wheel Woolie dedicated just for tar removal and other similar tasks but sure Alan'll update for sure. I do something similar with a detailing brush - dedicated for really 'dirty' tasks - just tape it up round the collar so you know which one it is.

With microfibres, we just bin them as you can't really wash them when they've had Tardis on them.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Smashing work Alan. Nice one


----------



## K444 AKH (Oct 25, 2010)

> Great work alan just 1 question about useing a wheel woolie on the inner tar spots i always thought that you should use and old microfiber with tardis then throw away? or are they old wheel woolies??


As John said earlier we have a different set of wheel woolies which are used only for tar removal and any microfibre towels are put in the bin.



> Fantastic write up Alan and a great set of pics to complement it too.
> 
> Looks like the Evo is missing a front splitter though.
> 
> I like the Werkstatt trigger - my Type R is wearing 4 coats at the moment.


Well spotted! it is indeed missing a front splitter. The client was waiting on a new one arriving as I think the old one had been damaged in some way.

Alan


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work mate :thumb:

just wondering is doing write ups part of the job description or do you do it for extra credit?

if you do it off your own bat then it is very commendable :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nice one and welcome along!!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one. So are you the new boy Alan?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ryand said:


> Nice one. So are you the new boy Alan?


Well he wasn't here before so that should answer your question :lol:


----------



## andycoz (Feb 15, 2009)

nice work guys u never fail to turn out a top job enjoy the write ups too.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic work Alan! :thumb:

The "Top Qualaty" that PB always shows, in the work, write up and in the photos. 

Keep on. 

Best regards,

Jorge

P.S: Sorry my bad English...


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Great work once again guy's


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work, awesome write-up.

-Kody-


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

NICE!

where did you get your water trap what you wash your cars on?

mundo


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumb: very nice.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great work Alan, as someone said before, I always look forward to PB's write ups. 

Just a quick one, when using 303 Fabric Guard, do you just spray on and leave to dry, or do you wipe the product around with a mf?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

mundo said:


> NICE!
> 
> where did you get your water trap what you wash your cars on?
> 
> mundo


A company called Moreclean.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

mattastra said:


> Great work Alan, as someone said before, I always look forward to PB's write ups.
> 
> Just a quick one, when using 303 Fabric Guard, do you just spray on and leave to dry, or do you wipe the product around with a mf?


Spray on and leave to dry mate


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

How would i know if i have an even coverage of the seats?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

mattastra said:


> How would i know if i have an even coverage of the seats?


put an open ended hose over them and watch where the water doesn't bead....

Just kidding! Just spray it in a methodical manner, the spray is quite fine and even so it's not difficult to do


----------



## Crimson (Feb 24, 2010)

Great work Alan :thumb:

I love detailing writeups that include photos of every stage of the job and the before and after results


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a Wheel Woolie dedicated just for tar removal and other similar tasks but sure Alan'll update for sure. I do something similar with a detailing brush - dedicated for really 'dirty' tasks - just tape it up round the collar so you know which one it is.
> 
> With microfibres, we just bin them as you can't really wash them when they've had Tardis on them.





Alan @ PB said:


> As John said earlier we have a different set of wheel woolies which are used only for tar removal and any microfibre towels are put in the bin.
> Alan


Cheers Guys :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work looks stunning


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Crimson said:


> Great work Alan :thumb:
> 
> I love detailing writeups that include photos of every stage of the job and the before and after results


+1

Got to say - Stunning job & Stunning Evo....


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice to see passion and hard work going into the detailing and spending a lot of time taking and resizing all the photos. The whole process is tedious!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work & write up. :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As always top stuff.:thumb:


----------



## oop.. (Oct 20, 2010)

Great work ! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work


----------

